# RIP Gadget



## tab2008 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new here but I thought I would just tell everyone the story of Gadget. She was my first rat that I got in September. She was in the pet store and it was labeled "Hand Raised Rats". So I picked her up and knew that she was the right choice and because of her my roommate decided he wanted a rat also. So we decided to let them live together. 

Anyways, on to the story of her death. It was January and I woke up early and checked on the rats and the baby (an adoption we made) came running over and licked at my hands and then ran back to the house. It was odd behaviour from Gadget to not coming immediately running over to me while pushing the baby out of her way (she was rather fat). So I lifted the cover of the wooden house off and there she was laying awake but not moving. She had no control over her movements and was completely limp, paralyzed. So I freaked out and didn't know what to do with her. I wrapped her in a small hand towel and made sure she was comfortable but soon after she stopped breathing. 

I was not in good shape for quite a while. I had been rather attached to her. 

Gadget:


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

So sorry. She sounded like a sweetie. RIP!


----------



## Adie09 (Jan 24, 2008)

you'll get to see her again somday

RIP Gadget

Nikki >.<


----------



## Slink (Dec 29, 2007)

Awww she looks adorable. I'm so happy for you that you were there for her when she passed.

RIP Gadget


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

R.i.p sorry for your loss x
Jess x


----------

